# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Գնե՛նք մերը

## Fedayi

Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն տեսեք` ինչ եմ առաջարկում: Գնենք տեղական արտադրանքը, աջակցենք տեղական արտադրությանը, մանավանդ երբ դրանք այլընտրանք են ներմուծվողներին: Այդպես մեր գումարները կմնան մեր տնտեսությունում, կավելանան արտադրության ծավալները, հետևաբար` աշխատատեղերը, սպառումը և այսպես շարունակ: 
Հիմա, օրինակ, ես կթվեմ մի քանի ապրանքանիշեր, որոնք հանդես են գալիս որպես այլընտրանք ներմուծվող հանրահայտ կամ շատ գովազդվող արտասահմանյան բրենդներին, բայց որակապես չեն զիջում: Կխնդրեմ, որ ինձ հետ միասին ավելացնենք այս ցանկը: Խնդրում եմ մոդերներին, որ ոչ մի կերպ սա կոմերցիոն գովազդ չհամարել:
Այսպես.	
1. բազմազան ներկրվող բնական նյութերի փոխարեն օգտվենք տեղական *“Նոյան”* ապրանքանիշից,
2. “Կալվե” և այլ հանրահայտ մայոնեզների փոխարեն օգտագործենք, օրինակ, մեր *“Մարիաննան”*,
3. “Ռիֆենգ”, “Կինհիլ” և այլ գովազդված խողովակների փոխարեն օգտագործենք մեր *“Նյու Պլաստը”*:

Խնդրում եմ` օգնել շարունակել ցանկը…ես անընդհատ կավելացնեմ:

----------

Elmo (27.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (14.04.2009), Սամվել (19.01.2009)

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն տեսեք` ինչ եմ առաջարկում: Գնենք տեղական արտադրանքը, աջակցենք տեղական արտադրությանը, մանավանդ երբ դրանք այլընտրանք են ներմուծվողներին: Այդպես մեր գումարները կմնան մեր տնտեսությունում, կավելանան արտադրության ծավալները, հետևաբար` աշխատատեղերը, սպառումը և այսպես շարունակ: 
> Հիմա, օրինակ, ես կթվեմ մի քանի ապրանքանիշեր, որոնք հանդես են գալիս որպես այլընտրանք ներմուծվող հանրահայտ կամ շատ գովազդվող արտասահմանյան բրենդներին, բայց որակապես չեն զիջում: Կխնդրեմ, որ ինձ հետ միասին ավելացնենք այս ցանկը: Խնդրում եմ մոդերներին, որ ոչ մի կերպ սա կոմերցիոն գովազդ չհամարել:
> Այսպես.	
> 1. բազմազան ներկրվող բնական նյութերի փոխարեն օգտվենք տեղական *“Նոյան”* ապրանքանիշից,
> 2. “Կալվե” և այլ հանրահայտ մայոնեզների փոխարեն օգտագործենք, օրինակ, մեր *“Մարիաննան”*,
> 3. “Ռիֆենգ”, “Կինհիլ” և այլ գովազդված խողովակների փոխարեն օգտագործենք մեր *“Նյու Պլաստը”*:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ` օգնել շարունակել ցանկը…ես անընդհատ կավելացնեմ:


4.Վիվի Դենտի փոխարեն էկեք տեղական Սարի Ծամոնը ծամենք :Think:  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------

century (23.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բա տենց էլ էտ ապրանքանիշերը ներկրողները տակ կտան

----------


## Fedayi

> 4.Վիվի Դենտի փոխարեն էկեք տեղական Սարի Ծամոնը ծամենք


Իսկ եթե ավելի լու՞րջ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ լավ թեմա է. ես միշտ փորձում եմ հայկականը գնել, եթե իհարկե դա հնարավոր է: Պարզապես մեր տնտեսությունն այնքան աբսուրդային է, որ երբեմն ներկրվող արտադրանքը այդքան ճանապարհ անցնելուց, մաքսազերծվելուց հետո ավելի էժան է լինում, քան դրա հայկական անալոգը՝ միևնույն որակի դեպքում: Իրականում տեղական արտադրանքը պետք է խթանվի պետականորեն, սակայն մեզ մոտ փոխարժեքի «հանճարեղ» քաղաքականություն վարելով ինչքան ուժ ունեն խանգարում են տեղական արտադրողին և խթանում՝ ներմուծողին:

----------


## Chuk

Գիտես ոնց, մի կողմից լավ բան ես ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից երբ որ ես Miller եմ ուզում, ես ինձ չպետք է ստիպեմ ու Kilikia կամ Kotayk խմեմ: Այ եթե նրանք Miller-ի մակարդակի գարեջուր կսարքեն, ասածդ կիրառելի կլինի:

Ես համոզված եմ, որ այս իմ ասածը կիրառելի է նաև քո նշած ապրանքանշանների համար:

----------

century (23.01.2009), Հրատացի (04.02.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Եթե ինչ-որ ապրանքի հայկականը  :Bad:  ավելի որակովն ա պատրաստ եմ միշտ դրանից գնել  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ախր լուրջ ինչ ասենք,ցանկացած երկրում էլ կան տեղական ապրանքներ ու արտերկրից ներմուծված ապրանքներ ու ոչ մի երկրում չեն նստում հաշվում թե որ ապրանքները օգտագործեն,որ ներքին շուկան զարգանա...
Ավելի լավա Lady-In-Red-ի ցուցակը շարունակենք

Ասենք կարելիա հազար տեսակ չուպաչուպսերի տեղը մեր դասական շաքարքալորը ուտել...

----------


## Fedayi

> Գիտես ոնց, մի կողմից լավ բան ես ասում, բայց մյուս կողմից երբ որ ես Miller եմ ուզում, ես ինձ չպետք է ստիպեմ ու Kilikia կամ Kotayk խմեմ: Այ եթե նրանք Miller-ի մակարդակի գարեջուր կսարքեն, ասածդ կիրառելի կլինի:
> 
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ այս իմ ասածը կիրառելի է նաև քո նշած ապրանքանշանների համար:


Դու էլ ես ճիշտ...ես կփորձեմ նույն գնային և որակական կատեգորիայի ապրանքների հայկական այլընտրանքները տեղադրել...կխնդրեմ նաև ինձ օգնել:

----------


## NetX

"*Արփի*" ձեթ

----------


## Fedayi

Շնորհակալ եմ Network-ից: Ես մարկետոլոգ եմ: Կփորձեմ մանրամասներ իմանալ այս ապրանքանիշի մասին... :Smile:  Բայց ինչ-որ տարածումը լավ չի, որ մի տեղ չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Ռեդ

5. "Աշտարակ կաթ"-ի բոլոր մթերքները  :Yes:   :Ok:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Իսկ եթե ավելի լու՞րջ:


Եթե ավելի լուրջին մոտ. կարելի է ակումբի անդամներով Մաստակի գործարան բացենք..., իսկ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կողմ հայրենական արտադրանքի սպառմանը,  քանի որ , գտնում եմ, որ ավելի թարմ է լինում սնունդե և, ի վերջո ,մերն է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Fedayi

> 5. "Աշտարակ կաթ"-ի բոլոր մթերքները


Դու ճիշտ ես, բայց կաթնամթերքի, ինչպես և մսամթերքի շուկան արդեն իսկ մեծամասամբ հայկական է... :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ձվերն էլ են մերը  :LOL: 

Դե ուզում էի ասել թռչնաբուծությունը  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դու ճիշտ ես, բայց կաթնամթերքի, ինչպես և մսամթերքի շուկան արդեն իսկ մեծամասամբ հայկական է...


Հա, բայց դե մարդ կա ուրիշի արտադրանքն ա նախընտրում . . .  :Blush: 
Հատկապես կաթնամթերքի մասով

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ցուցակին կարող ենք ավելացնել AVI ժամացույցները, Grand Candy քաղցրավենիքը (չնայած, իմ կարծիքով շատ ապրանքատեսակներ թեև էժան են, բայց համով զիջում են, օրինակ, ռուսականներին), Մանկան խաղալիքները (շատ եմ սիրում   :Smile:  )

----------


## Lady-In-Red

նախ ասեմ, որ հայկականը, համեմատած ներկրվածի, ավելի մատչելի է, ու գնորդը, եթե զգում է, որ հայկականը իր որակով չի զիջում ներկրվածից, ու մատչելի է, հաստատ օգտվում է տեղականից, գիտակցում է այդ ամենը, բայց եթե այն որակը չունի, ինչը սպառողը պահանջում է, ուրեմ  օգտվում է ներկրվածից, դե համեմատեք,հայկական մակարոնեղենը իտալականին, եթե որակով արտադրանք է պետք, ուրեմ սպառողն ընտրում է իտալականը... :Angry2:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հա, բայց դե մարդ կա ուրիշի արտադրանքն ա նախընտրում . . . 
> Հատկապես կաթնամթերքի մասով


Էտ դեպքում ասածդ "Աշտարակ-կաթի" պրոպագանդա դառավ...իսկ ես կցանկանայի խոսել միայն ներմուծմանը փոխարինող հայկական այլընտրանքների մասին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էտ դեպքում ասածդ "Աշտարակ-կաթի" պրոպագանդա դառավ...իսկ ես կցանկանայի խոսել միայն ներմուծմանը փոխարինող հայկական այլընտրանքների մասին:


Ահա, օրինակ տեղական հավի մսի, որ չգիտես ինչ հրաշքով ու հաշվարկով բրազիլականից թանկա։

----------


## Fedayi

> Ահա, օրինակ տեղական հավի մսի, որ չգիտես ինչ հրաշքով ու հաշվարկով բրազիլականից թանկա։


Բայց նաև որակով: Համաձայն չե՞ս: :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Ահա, օրինակ տեղական հավի մսի, որ չգիտես ինչ հրաշքով ու հաշվարկով բրազիլականից թանկա։


Գալ, քեզնից չէի սպասի...
ուրեմն դու մեր հալալ-զուլալ, "օջախի" հավերին  համեմատեցիր ինչ-որ բրազիլական դուրս ընգած ծտերի հետ հա՞

----------

Elmo (27.03.2009), Սամվել (19.01.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Գալ, քեզնից չէի սպասի...
> ուրեմն դու մեր հալալ-զուլալ, "օջախի" հավերին  համեմատեցիր ինչ-որ բրազիլական դուրս ընգած ծտերի հետ հա՞


 :LOL:  Վատացնում եք:

----------


## Մտահոգ

կարելի է բոլոր Գազելները փոխարինել Երազներով

ՀԳ
Ֆիդո ջան, մի քանի րոպեով մտի քաղաքականություն բաժին, ազգը քեզ ա սպասում, մի քանի բաներ պարզաբանես հիպնոսի կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց նաև որակով: Համաձայն չե՞ս:


Իսկ թող համ որակով լինի համ էժան...մերնա չէ՞ ..

Դու ինձ բացատրի օրինակ, ո՞նցա որ էդ բրազիլական դուրս ընկած ծտերի ինքնարժեքը, հաշվի առնելով ճանապարհածախսն ու ռաստամոժկան, ավելի էժան ստացվում, քան էստեղի, կողքի գեղում կոմբիկորմ կերած հալալ զուլալ հավերի ինքնարժեքը։

Հավշի առ, որ դրսից եկած ապրանքի գնագոյացումը լրիվ այլ կերպա ձևավորվում։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Թուրքական արտադրության տետրերի փոխարեն կարելի է գնել հայկական բարձրորակ տետրերը:

----------


## firewall

> Թուրքական արտադրության տետրերի փոխարեն կարելի է գնել հայկական բարձրորակ տետրերը:


էտ արդեն վաճառողների խնդիրնա :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Հայկական արտադրողների խնդիրը, դա ժողովրդի/սպառողի խնդիրը չի, այլ կեղծարարության ու հենց իր, արտադրողի կողմից իր իսկ ընդունած նորմաների պաշտպանության հարցն է:
Իրականում հայկական սնդատեսակները  հիմնականում շատ համեղ է լինում : 
Սակայն երբ մի օրվա արտադրատեսակը մյուս օրը ուրիշ համր է լինում, ապա վստահությունտ կորում է: 
…
Նույնը կոշկեղենը. շորեղենը, որոնք մեծ մասամբ հայկական ձեռներեցից անկախ պատճառներով անկանխատեսելի են որակի հաշվով:

Շատ դժվար է եղած անարխիկ պայմաններում պահպանել ապրանքանիշը մի քանի պատճառներով:
…
Ճիշտն ասած ես հարցի մասին շատ շուտվանից եմ մտածել, քանի որ ինքս էլ որոշ ժամանակ զբաղվել եմ ձեռներեցությամբ: Անհրաժեշտ լուծումներից մեկը ըստ իս պրոֆեսիոնալ միությունների ստեղծումն է և նրա կողմից լիցենզիայի տրամադրումը, որակի վերահսկումը ու շուկայից կեղծված ապրանքի դեմ դաժան պայքարը:

Թուրքական, մուրքական… սրանք հավայի հարցեր են: Հայ նամուսով արտադրողի տունը քանդում է առաջին հերթին անորակ հումքը և արտադրատեսակի կեղծումը…

----------


## Fedayi

> Իսկ թող համ որակով լինի համ էժան...մերնա չէ՞ ..
> 
> Դու ինձ բացատրի օրինակ, ո՞նցա որ էդ բրազիլական դուրս ընկած ծտերի ինքնարժեքը, հաշվի առնելով ճանապարհածախսն ու ռաստամոժկան, ավելի էժան ստացվում, քան էստեղի, կողքի գեղում կոմբիկորմ կերած հալալ զուլալ հավերի ինքնարժեքը։
> 
> Հավշի առ, որ դրսից եկած ապրանքի գնագոյացումը լրիվ այլ կերպա ձևավորվում։


Եթե մի ապրանք Բրազիլիայից Հայաստանի` ծավալով  փոքր շուկա ա հասնում, պատկերացրու ինչքան մեծ են դրա արտադրության ծավալները, որ դա ձեռնտու է: Իսկ մեր արտադրությունը բավարարում է միայն տեղական շուկայի պահանջները: Ամբողջ խնդիրը արտադրության ծավալների մեջ է, ինչպես տնտեսագիտության մեջ է հայտնի, "մասշտաբի էֆեկտը", երբ արտադրության ծավալների մեծացմանը զուգահեռ իջնում է միավոր արտադրանքի ինքնարժեքը: Դե հիմա համեմատեք բրազիլական հավերի արտահանման և մեր թռչնաֆաբրիկաների իրացման ծավալները:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
*Փոխարինում ենք  "Մերկուրի" և այլ երկսակագնային էլեկտր. հաշվիչները համանման տեղական "Կոնցեռն-էներգիա" հաշվիչներով:*

----------


## Fedayi

*Տեղական «ՔՐԱՈՒՆ ՔԵՄԻՔԱԼ» շինհարդարման նյութեր` ներկեր, լաքեր, սոսինձներ, լուծիչներ և այլն...*

----------


## Racer

Հայկական արտադրողների հիմնական խնդիրներից է որակի ապահովումն ու պահպանումը: Սկզբից լավ սկսում են, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց որակը գցում են:

----------


## Ahik

> Հայկական արտադրողների հիմնական խնդիրներից է որակի ապահովումն ու պահպանումը: Սկզբից լավ սկսում են, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց որակը գցում են:


Հայաստանի փոքրաքանակ շուկայի ու մեծ մրցակցության պայմաններում դա համարում եմ ինչ-որ չափով արդարացված, քանի որ առաջին քայլով ապահովում են տվյալ ապրանքը ցանկացողների պահանջարկը, որից հետո խաղի մեջ են մտնում արդեն ավելի հզոր վաճառողներ և այդ պայմաններում փոքրերին մնում է միայն գոյատևել այնքան որքան հնարավոր է` նույնիսկ որակի գնով

----------


## Fedayi

Կարծեմ տեղական արտադրության հաշվիչ-դրամարկղային մեքենաներ էլ կան, բայց շատերը գնում են բուլղարականը:

----------


## Fedayi

Գնում ենք միայն տեղական արտադրության յոգուրտներ /Աշտարակ-կաթ/, պելմենիներ, չիփսեր....

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գնում ենք միայն տեղական արտադրության յոգուրտներ /Աշտարակ-կաթ/, պելմենիներ, չիփսեր....


Սիրում եմ Հավի մսով կոտլետներ, մի անգամ սխալվեցի գնեցի Սադիայի փոխարեն Թամարայի արտադրանք:

Մյուս անգամ նման ք*ք չեմ ուտի (բոլոր իմաստներով):

Տեղական արտադրողի մասին կմտածեմ միայն, եթե նա էլ սկսի մտածել իմ  (առողջության) մասին:

----------

Հրատացի (04.02.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Սիրում եմ Հավի մսով կոտլետներ, մի անգամ սխալվեցի գնեցի Սադիայի փոխարեն Թամարայի արտադրանք:
> 
> Մյուս անգամ նման ք*ք չեմ ուտի (բոլոր իմաստներով):
> 
> Տեղական արտադրողի մասին կմտածեմ միայն, եթե նա էլ սկսի մտածել իմ  (առողջության) մասին:


կոտլետը չգիտեմ, բայց "Թամարայի" պելմենիները անկրկնելի են:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> կոտլետը չգիտեմ, բայց "Թամարայի" պելմենիները անկրկնելի են:


Բայց գիտեք, հայեր, թե ինչ ծագում ունի այդ պիլմենիի կամ կոտլետի մեջ օգտագործված միսը  :Bad:  :Victory:

----------


## Aurora

Գնեք Լուսաստղ,  Հրաշք, Արեվիկ, Շողակաթ ձեթերը, էկոլոգիապես մաքուր, ոչնչով չի զիջուշ արտասահմանյան ձեթերին: :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գնեք Լուսաստղ,  Հրաշք, Արեվիկ, Շողակաթ ձեթերը, էկոլոգիապես մաքուր, ոչնչով չի զիջուշ արտասահմանյան ձեթերին:


Թույլ տվեք հետաքրքրվել: Ինչ հետազոտությունների հիման վրա եք պնդւմ, որ չի զիջում:

Սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքի դեպքում կարելի է նշել, որ դա պարզապես Ձեր կարիքն է, ոչ թե ապացուցված փաստ:

Ես էլ Կոկա Կոլան ավելի եմ հավանում քան նարնջի բնական հյութը, բայց չեմ պնդի թե Կոլան ավելի լավն է:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն տեսեք` ինչ եմ առաջարկում: Գնենք տեղական արտադրանքը, աջակցենք տեղական արտադրությանը, մանավանդ երբ դրանք այլընտրանք են ներմուծվողներին: Այդպես մեր գումարները կմնան մեր տնտեսությունում, կավելանան արտադրության ծավալները, հետևաբար` աշխատատեղերը, սպառումը և այսպես շարունակ: 
> Հիմա, օրինակ, ես կթվեմ մի քանի ապրանքանիշեր, որոնք հանդես են գալիս որպես այլընտրանք ներմուծվող հանրահայտ կամ շատ գովազդվող արտասահմանյան բրենդներին, բայց որակապես չեն զիջում: Կխնդրեմ, որ ինձ հետ միասին ավելացնենք այս ցանկը: Խնդրում եմ մոդերներին, որ ոչ մի կերպ սա կոմերցիոն գովազդ չհամարել:
> Այսպես.	
> 1. բազմազան ներկրվող բնական նյութերի փոխարեն օգտվենք տեղական *“Նոյան”* ապրանքանիշից,
> 2. “Կալվե” և այլ հանրահայտ մայոնեզների փոխարեն օգտագործենք, օրինակ, մեր *“Մարիաննան”*,
> 3. “Ռիֆենգ”, “Կինհիլ” և այլ գովազդված խողովակների փոխարեն օգտագործենք մեր *“Նյու Պլաստը”*:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ` օգնել շարունակել ցանկը…ես անընդհատ կավելացնեմ:


Բայց ներկրելով արտասահմանյան ապրանքանիշեր, միևնույն ժամանակ աջակցում ենք Հայաստանի միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունների լավացմանն ու մեր երկրի դիրքի բարելավմանը, այնպես որ պետք է խթանել տեղական ներդրղներին զարգանալու, բայց չմոռանալ որ "երկիրը չի կարող կղզիացված մնալ":

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Եթե ավելի լուրջին մոտ. կարելի է ակումբի անդամներով Մաստակի գործարան բացենք..., իսկ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կողմ հայրենական արտադրանքի սպառմանը,  քանի որ , գտնում եմ, որ ավելի թարմ է լինում սնունդե և, ի վերջո ,մերն է


օրինակ "Grand Candy"- մաստակներ, քաղցրավենիքի առաջատար ֆիրման կարա նման արատադրությամբ զբաղվի ու դառնա մրցակից արտասահմանյան մաստակներին

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Գնում ենք միայն տեղական արտադրության յոգուրտներ /Աշտարակ-կաթ/, պելմենիներ, չիփսեր....


Պելմենի և չիփս ընդհանրապես չարժի ուտել, լինի հայկական թե ամերիկական  :Tongue: 

Ես կգնեմ հայկական մթերքներ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ համոզված լինեմ, որ որակով չեն զիջում: Դա օգտակար կլինի համ մեզ, համ արտադրողին: Պետք չի հատուկ գնել հայկական ապրանքներ, եթե նույնիսկ վատն են, այդ դեպքում հայկական արտադրանքի որակը երբեք չի բարձրանա: Իսկ միջազգային մասշտաբով մրցակցելու համար անհրաժեշտ է բարձր որակը:
եկեք գնենք հայկական հյութեր  :Smile:  Դրանք հաստատ ավելի որակով կլինեն, մանավանդ եթե միրգը մեզ մոտ աճում է :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Ես էլ Կոկա Կոլան ավելի եմ հավանում քան նարնջի բնական հյութը, բայց չեմ պնդի թե Կոլան ավելի լավն է:


եվ այնուամենայնիվ, Կոլան ավելի լավն է  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բայց ներկրելով արտասահմանյան .....................
> օրինակ "Grand Candy"- մաստակներ, քաղցրավենիքի առաջատար ֆիրման կարա նման արատադրությամբ զբաղվի ու դառնա մրցակից արտասահմանյան մաստակներին


Լավ էլի, ժողովուրդ, այդպես չի կարելի  :Sad:  Ինչ է նշանակում մերն է՞՞՞ Գրանդ Քենդին ինձ դուր չի գալիս, քանի որ շոկոլադի փոխարեն....... չգիտեմ ինչ է, իսկ գները շատ չնչին են ցածր ռուսականից: Հետո այնքան գունաքիմիկատ են ավելացնում, որ խեղդվում ես համից :Bad:  
Թող նորմալ բան արտադրեն կանցնենք հայկականի: Թե չէ, դուրս է գալիս` մեզ թունավորելով պետք է գնենք հայ արտադրողներինը, իսկ իրենք ինքնարժեքը ցածր պահելու համար շարունակեն օգտագործել անորակ նյութեր:

վերջերս ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել եմ պաղպաղակներից, բացի փողոցի "իտալականից": Երևի նրա մեջ ջուրը շատ է, բայց ավելի լավ է ջուր ուտել, քան փրփուր:   Ու գնալով փրփուրի մասնաբաժինը պաղպաղակում ավելանում է :Bad:

----------


## Lapterik

Արտֆուդ, no comment. Բա չէ եսիմինչական կեչուպ, որ սկի Կ տառն էլ չի համապատասխանում իրա կեչուպ լինելուն: Տեղականներից շատ լավերը կան, մենակ էն, որ մտածում եմ եսիմ որ տեղերից բերում են էտ հավերն ու նմանատիպ ապրանքները ու դրնց մեջ ինչ քանակությամբ ա լգրած E եսիմինչեր, որ երկար պահպանվի, ես էտ չեմ ուտի: Իհարկե խոսքը չի գնում շոկոլադի մասին, իսկականից Քանդիի մոտ շաքարի ավելուկ կա:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Արտֆուդ, no comment. Բա չէ եսիմինչական կեչուպ, որ սկի Կ տառն էլ չի համապատասխանում իրա կեչուպ լինելուն: Տեղականներից շատ լավերը կան, մենակ էն, որ մտածում եմ եսիմ որ տեղերից բերում են էտ հավերն ու նմանատիպ ապրանքները ու դրնց մեջ ինչ քանակությամբ ա լգրած E եսիմինչեր, որ երկար պահպանվի, ես էտ չեմ ուտի: Իհարկե խոսքը չի գնում շոկոլադի մասին, իսկականից Քանդիի մոտ շաքարի ավելուկ կա:


 :Ok:   Համաձայն եմ
Արտասահմանյան կետչուպները ընդհանրապես ГМО լոլիկից են :Bad: 
Թխվածքեղեն էլ չարժի առնել արտասահմանյան:

Ափսոս ծովամթերք չունի Հայաստանը, կառնեի :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Բա որ էսքան բան չառնենք... ի՞նչ ենք ուտելու.  :Huh:  (  :LOL:  )

----------


## Fedayi

> Բայց ներկրելով արտասահմանյան ապրանքանիշեր, միևնույն ժամանակ աջակցում ենք Հայաստանի միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունների լավացմանն ու մեր երկրի դիրքի բարելավմանը, այնպես որ պետք է խթանել տեղական ներդրղներին զարգանալու, բայց չմոռանալ որ "երկիրը չի կարող կղզիացված մնալ":


Ընդամենը ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե արտասահմանյան արտադրանքին կա տեղական որակյալ  այլընտրանք, ապա գնենք մերը: Հայաստանը ամեն դեպքում չի կղզիանա, որովհետև օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով շատ ու շատ ապրանքների պահանջարկը չի կարող բավարարել տեղական արտադրությամբ, այնպես որ հանգիստ, ներմուծումից պրծում չկա: Ընդամենը խոսվում է ներմուծման համարժեք փոխարինման մասին` ի շահ մեր տնտեսության, մեր համախառն ներքին արդյունքի ավելացման:

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Ընդամենը ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե արտասահմանյան արտադրանքին կա տեղական որակյալ  այլընտրանք, ապա գնենք մերը: Հայաստանը ամեն դեպքում չի կղզիանա, որովհետև օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով շատ ու շատ ապրանքների պահանջարկը չի կարող բավարարել տեղական արտադրությամբ, այնպես որ հանգիստ, ներմուծումից պրծում չկա: Ընդամենը խոսվում է ներմուծման համարժեք փոխարինման մասին` ի շահ մեր տնտեսության, մեր համախառն ներքին արդյունքի ավելացման:


Երեկ, "Շանթ"-ով տնտեսագետները խորհուրդ էին տալիս, որ հատկապես վրա հասած ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում պետք է գնել տեղականը` փողը պահելով երկրի ներսում:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1. բազմազան ներկրվող բնական նյութերի փոխարեն օգտվենք տեղական *“Նոյան”* ապրանքանիշից,
> 2. “Կալվե” և այլ հանրահայտ մայոնեզների փոխարեն օգտագործենք, օրինակ, մեր *“Մարիաննան”*,
> 3. “Ռիֆենգ”, “Կինհիլ” և այլ գովազդված խողովակների փոխարեն օգտագործենք մեր *“Նյու Պլաստը”*:
> 
> Խնդրում եմ` օգնել շարունակել ցանկը…ես անընդհատ կավելացնեմ:


Եվս մի քանիսը.

1. Բազմաթիվ ու բազմազան արտասահմանյան ապրանքանիշների փոխարեն տեղական "Արտֆուդ" կետչուպը,
2. Միևնույն գնային և ապրանքային կատեգորիայի տեղական ծխախոտը արտասահմանյանի փոխարեն /ծխող չեմ, գուցե դժվար բան եմ ասում/,
3. Տեղական "Արմենո", "Արմոս" կոշիկները արտասահմանյան ապրանքանիշերի փոխարեն,
4. և այլն:

----------


## Kuk

Ֆեդայի ջան, բարև, վաղուց չէիր երևացել :Smile: 
Բա Բջնիի պահով ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաս գնել, եթե ասենք` Ջերմուկը իր քլորային համով դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Fedayi

Միշտ էլ ստեղ եմ, ուղղակի չեմ գրում...
"Դիլիջան ֆրոլովա", "Արզնի", բայց ոչ ֆրանսիական կամ չեխական այլընտրանքներ /եթե, իհարկե, ուժեղ կապվածություն չկա/...բայց "Բջնին" ուրիշ էր... :Sad: 



Կարճ ասած, հարցի կարևորությունը, ըստ իս, կըմբռնվի. կոնցեպցիան սա է:

----------

Kuk (15.01.2009), Հրատացի (04.02.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Հայաստանի արտադրության որակյալ կոսմետիկ միջոցներ` "Բիոքիմ քոսմեթիքս"...: Վերջերս Սիրիայում կայացած հայկական արտադրանքի ցուցահանդես-վաճառքում այս ապրանքանիշի ողջ ապրանքները գնվել են և շուտով դրանք արտահանվելու են:
Ծանոթացե'ք տեսականուն www.biochem.am կայքում:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հայաստանի արտադրության որակյալ կոսմետիկ միջոցներ` "Բիոքիմ քոսմեթիքս"...: Վերջերս Սիրիայում կայացած հայկական արտադրանքի ցուցահանդես-վաճառքում այս ապրանքանիշի ողջ ապրանքները գնվել են և շուտով դրանք արտահանվելու են:
> Ծանոթացե'ք տեսականուն www.biochem.am կայքում:


Արտադրանքը շուկայում իրացվում է հիմնականում “NICA” ապրանքանիշի տակ:

----------


## Fedayi

Հյութերի "Նոյան" գործարանը այն հյութերը, որնց համար հումք են ծառայում արևադարձային մրգերը, շուկայում դիրքավորել է "Fiesta" անվանմամբ, այնպես որ դրանք էլ կարելի է համարել տեղական արտադրության:

----------


## Kuk

Ֆեդայի ջան, էս թեման ճգնաժամի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում ա՞, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Fedayi

Ընդհանրապես, ճիշտ մոտեցում ա, այսպես են անում ամենագրագետ կառավարություններըը, երբ ներմուծումը փոխարինվում է տեղական արտադրությամբ: Հավատա' ինձ, շահում է ողջ ազգաբնակչությունը: Ես էլ փորձում եմ հնարավորինս ծանոթացնել տեղական արտադրողներին, թեկուզ շա~տ մակերեսային կերպով: :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

Եղվարդի մարզակոշիկների ֆաբրիկայի հայտնի արտադրանքն էլ չմոռանանք. էժան և որակյալ մարզակոշիկներ են` շատ սիրված ժողովրդի կողմից:

----------


## Adriano

Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ գաղափար է, սակայն ներքին արտադրությանդ բաժինը գոնե պետք է կարողանա մի քիչ համպատասխանել ներմուծմանդ ծավալներին, որպեսզի արդյունքներն էական լինեն: Ասածս այն է, որ եթե դիտարկում ենք մեր ներմուծման և արտահանման պատկերը, ապա տեսնում ենք, որ էական արտադրություն չկա, իսկ ինչն էլ կա բավարար չէ, այսինքն ինչքան էլ <Նոյ > գնես մեկ է էականորեն չի ավելացնի մեր և մեր երկրի բարեկեցությունը: :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ գաղափար է, սակայն ներքին արտադրությանդ բաժինը գոնե պետք է կարողանա մի քիչ համպատասխանել ներմուծմանդ ծավալներին, որպեսզի արդյունքներն էական լինեն: Ասածս այն է, որ եթե դիտարկում ենք մեր ներմուծման և արտահանման պատկերը, ապա տեսնում ենք, որ էական արտադրություն չկա, իսկ ինչն էլ կա բավարար չէ, այսինքն ինչքան էլ <Նոյ > գնես մեկ է էականորեն չի ավելացնի մեր և մեր երկրի բարեկեցությունը:


կամ էլ ինչքան էլ Նոյ գնես, վերջին հաշվով գումարտ մոնտե-կառլո է գնալու

----------

Ribelle (22.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Գնեք Հայաստանում արտադրված ձկան պահածո, կերեք և հետ տվեք :Bad:  Իմ հետ էսպիսի բան պատահել ա;

Կներեք օֆտոպի համար :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Գնեք Հայաստանում արտադրված ձկան պահածո, կերեք և հետ տվեք Իմ հետ էսպիսի բան պատահել ա;
> 
> Կներեք օֆտոպի համար


 :LOL: 
ես էլ եմ կերել սիգաի պահածո  :LOL:  ճիշտ ա գործը հետ տալուն չհասավ, բայց շատ զզվելի էր  :Bad:

----------


## Fedayi

Վերջապես, կառավարությունն էլ երեսով թեքվեց դեպի արտահանողը: Վերջին օրինակները, երբ արտոնյալ վարկեր կամ պետական երաշխավորություններ տրվեցին թեյեր արտադրող և արտահանող "Մեգա Արարատ", պահածոներ արտահանող "Թամարա" և ծրագրային ապահովման միջոցներ արտահանող "Սորսիո" ընկերությունների, ավելի քան խոսուն են: Բացի այդ, 15 տոկոսով բարձրացվել են ներմուծվող ապրանքների /թե կոնկրետ որոնց, դեռ չգիտեմ/ համար մաքսատուրքերը: Հայաստանում արտադրություն սկսողները, տեխնոլոգիական զինման նպատակներով 300 մլն դ. և ավելի  ներդրումների դեպքում, 3 տարով ազատվում են ԱԱՀ-ից:

----------


## Adriano

> կամ էլ ինչքան էլ Նոյ գնես, վերջին հաշվով գումարտ մոնտե-կառլո է գնալու


Համաձայն եմ, լրիվ ճիշտա: :Hands Up:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 15 տոկոսով բարձրացվել են ներմուծվող ապրանքների համար մաքսատուրքերը:


Իհարկե այս կառավարությունից լավ բան սպասելն անիմաստ է։ 
Հայաստանում արտադրվող ապրանքների գինն իջոցնելու փոխարեն (ինչը կարելի էր անել օրինակ ներմուծվող հումքի հարկերը պակասեցնելով, կամ արտադրողներին որոշակի հարկերից ազատելով), բարձրացնում են ներկրվող ապրանքների հարկերը, քանզի առաջին դեպքում վճարելու էր պետությունը (իսկ այդ գումարը կարելի է ուտել), իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում հասարակ քաղաքացին։

----------


## Fedayi

> Իհարկե այս կառավարությունից լավ բան սպասելն անիմաստ է։ 
> Հայաստանում արտադրվող ապրանքների գինն իջոցնելու փոխարեն (ինչը կարելի էր անել օրինակ ներմուծվող հումքի հարկերը պակասեցնելով, կամ արտադրողներին որոշակի հարկերից ազատելով), բարձրացնում են ներկրվող ապրանքների հարկերը, քանզի առաջին դեպքում վճարելու էր պետությունը (իսկ այդ գումարը կարելի է ուտել), իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում հասարակ քաղաքացին։


Եթե բարձրացրել են անխտիր բոլոր ապրանքների համար, իհարկե վատ է, եթե տեղականին մրցակից՝ ողջունելի. ճշտել է պետք… :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չգիտեմ տեղյակ ես, թե ոչ, բայց վերջերս, կապված ճգնաժամի հետ, շատ մարդիկ մնացել են առանց աշխատանքի, շատերը մի քանի ամիս աշխատում են աշխատավարձ ստանալու հույսով, շատերի աշխատավարձն էլ իջեցվել են։ Այս պայմաններում ցանկացած բանի գնի բարձրացումը թշնամություն է։

----------


## Fedayi

Տո չէ՛, դժվար, իսկ ժողովրդի փողերը երկրում պահելը էտ խնդիրների դարմաններից մեկն է…

----------


## Fedayi

Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ ինչ է նշանակում նվազող տրանսֆերտների պայմաններում եղած փողն երկրի ներսում պահելը:

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.04.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տո չէ՛, դժվար, իսկ ժողովրդի փողերը երկրում պահելը էտ խնդիրների դարմաններից մեկն է…


Լավ ա խելքները չի հերիքում սահմանները փակեն, ինքնաշրջափակվենք, որ փող դուրս չգա։

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ ա խելքները չի հերիքում սահմանները փակեն, ինքնաշրջափակվենք, որ փող դուրս չգա։


կամ ստալինի ժամանակվա նման Երևանը արգելափակեն, ու մտել հելնելուց պասպորտ ուզեն ու մուտքի ելքի վիզա : իսկ կարտոլի Քյավառից Երևան ներկրմամբ զբաղվի մենակ Սերոժի հատուկ թուղթ ունեցողը  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

+1 հայկական սիգի պահածոից զզվելի բան չկա… բանակում ստացել էինք, բացեցինք զզվելի հոտ եկավ չկերանք տվեցինք շանը: շունը կերավ տեղում հետ տվեց  :Bad:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2009), Լեո (23.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> +1 հայկական սիգի պահածոից զզվելի բան չկա… բանակում ստացել էինք, բացեցինք զզվելի հոտ եկավ չկերանք տվեցինք շանը: շունը կերավ տեղում հետ տվեց


 :LOL:  շունը ուրեմն ավելի նուրբ ստամոքս ուներ քան թե ես  :LOL:

----------


## Fedayi

> +1 հայկական սիգի պահածոից զզվելի բան չկա… բանակում ստացել էինք, բացեցինք զզվելի հոտ եկավ չկերանք տվեցինք շանը: շունը կերավ տեղում հետ տվեց



Լավ ա, վատին վատ ասե՛ք, լավին՝ լավ: Լավ թեմա է, բայց: :Smile:

----------


## TE_r_EV

Պետք է օգտագործել էն, ինչ ուզում էս, ինչ որակով ա ու որակին համապատասխան ոչ շատ բարձր գնով, թե չէ եթե օգտագործենք միայն «մերը»՝ մտածելով, որ փողը մնում ա մեր մոտ, ետ սխալ ա, այդպես կընկնի «մերի» որակը, ինչը այնքան բարձր էլ չէ

----------


## Fedayi

> Պետք է օգտագործել էն, ինչ ուզում էս, ինչ որակով ա ու որակին համապատասխան ոչ շատ բարձր գնով, թե չէ եթե օգտագործենք միայն «մերը»՝ մտածելով, որ փողը մնում ա մեր մոտ, ետ սխալ ա, այդպես կընկնի «մերի» որակը, ինչը այնքան բարձր էլ չէ


Դրա համար էլ ասվում է, միայն համարժեք տեղական  այլընտրանքների դեպքում:

----------


## Fedayi

> Եթե բարձրացրել են անխտիր բոլոր ապրանքների համար, իհարկե վատ է, եթե տեղականին մրցակից՝ ողջունելի. ճշտել է պետք…


Ճշտվեց, բարձրացվել են տեղականին մրցակից ապրանքային խմբերի համար մաքսատուրքերը: Վարչապետը Ծաղկաձորում ասաց: :Smile:  Լավ է: Ավելորդ թանկացումներ չեն սպասվում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

հեսա էնքան ապրանք կմտցնեն էտ ցուցակի մեջ, օրինակ Յունիկոմպը արտադրում է նոթբուքներ, բերեք թանկացնենք SONY նոթբուքները, հեչ էլ թե որակի մեջ սարերի-ձորերի տարբերություն չի։
Ու այդպես, գնում է կահույքը, խմիչքը, ծխախոտը, հյութերը և այլն։

----------


## Norton

Կարծում եմ, համակարգիչները, նոր տեխնոլոգիաները այդ թվում ՏՏ, պետք է չմաքսազերծվեն, եթե ուզում են այդ ոլորտները գոնե հասնեն միջին որակի:

----------


## TE_r_EV

> Դրա համար էլ ասվում է, միայն համարժեք տեղական այլընտրանքների դեպքում:


 Բայց այլընտրանքի մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել, նույն այլընտրանքը դրսից ներմուծելու դեպքում ավելի էժան կնստի, մանավանդ որոշ ժամանակ հետո

----------


## Fedayi

Այստեղ՝ Մերգելյան ինստիտո)տո)մ արտադրվո)մ և արտահանվո)մ են կազինոների համար նախատեսված խաղարկային սարքեր և այլ խելացի մեքենաներ:

----------


## Fedayi

Հայաստանում են արտադրվում նաև "Новый стиль" ապրանքային մակնիշով մազի ժելեները /դոնդողակները/: :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> Բայց այլընտրանքի մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել, նույն այլընտրանքը դրսից ներմուծելու դեպքում ավելի էժան կնստի, մանավանդ որոշ ժամանակ հետո


Նախ, միշտ  չէ, որ այդպես է, հետո էլ դոլարի կուրսի բարձրացումը տրամագծորեն հակառակ պայմաններ է ստեղծում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չենք գնելու մերը, մինչև մեզ չհարգեն ու արժանապատիվ ապրանքներ չարտադրել  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Գնե՛նք մերը*


Ու՞մ մերը  :Xeloq:

----------

Ariadna (28.04.2009), Kuk (23.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (14.04.2009), Արիացի (24.03.2009), Ձայնալար (14.04.2009)

----------


## nune'

իսկ եթե անորակա???????????

----------


## Fedayi

> իսկ եթե անորակա???????????


Մի գնի, իհարկե:
Կարդա ամենաառաջին գրառումս: :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

Տեղական տրավերտին՝

www.atmc.am

----------


## Fedayi

Երևանի կենցաղային քիմիայի գործարանն արտադրում է`

Արտադրություն: Արգելակի հեղուկ 
Արտադրություն: Լվացամիջոցներ` ամանեղենի համար 
Արտադրություն: Լվացամիջոցներ` մանածագործվածքի համար 
Արտադրություն: Ծեփամածիկներ 
Արտադրություն: Կոյուղու խցանումների բացման միջոցներ 
Արտադրություն: Հակասառիչներ 
Արտադրություն: Մաքրիչներ` ավտոմեքենայի շարժիչի 
Արտադրություն: Մաքրող միջոցներ` գորգերի եւ կահույքի գործվածքե երեսքաշի համար 
Արտադրություն: Մաքրող միջոցներ` փայտասալահատակի (մանրահատակի) համար 
Արտադրություն: Սոսինձ` պոլիվինիլացետատային 
Արտադրություն: Սոսինձ` փայտասալիկների (մանրատախտակի) համար 
Արտադրություն: Օսլայող նյութեր 

www.spyur.am

----------

Elmo (08.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հաճախ բժիշկները դուրս են գրում ոչ հայկական դեղեր, քանի որ դրանց ներմուծողների հետ պայմանավորվածություն ունեն եւ դրանից տոկոս են ստանում: Մեր շուկայում կա մոտ 15 դեղագործական ընկերություն, որոնցից մի քանիսի արտադրանքը հաստատ չի զիջում ներմուծվածին ու մի բան էլ գերազանցում է:
Դեղագործության ոլորտի հայկական ընկերություններ
*Լիկվոր
Արփիմեդ 
Էսկուլապ 
Մեդիկալ-Հորիզոն
Արսեմի
Ֆարմատեկ
Երեւանի քիմիա-դեղագործական ֆիրմա
Հագենաս
Վիտամաքս-Ե
ՆՕԿԻ
Բիզոն-1
Անթառամ
Ղազարոս*

Ֆիդայի ջան, միանում եմ ակցիային: :Smile:

----------

Fedayi (16.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

"Լենտեքս" ՍՊԸ, տղամարդկանց գուլպաներ և կանացի զուգագուլպաներ, Գյումրի:

Անձամբ եմ օգտվում արտադրանքից: Թուրքականից թանկ չէ և շատ ավելի ամուր: :Smile:

----------

Չիպ (28.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

"Սթար" սուպերմարկետների ցանցում այժմ ակցիա է իրացվում: Տեղական արտադրության ապրանքները վաճառվում են մինչև 14 տոկոս զեղչերով:

----------

Grieg (21.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (13.05.2009), Ձայնալար (21.04.2009), Չիպ (28.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.04.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Տեղական որակյալ կահույք. "Վերշինա", "Ջի Սթայլ", "Ջի-Էֆ" և այլ տեղական արտադրողներ:

----------

Morpheus_NS (13.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել "LITOKOL AM" ՀՁ-ի արտադրական ձեռնարկության հանդիսավոր բացումը: Հայ-իտալական ձեռնարկությունը Հայաստանում ծավալելու է կերամիկական սալիկների սոսինձների, ինչպես նաև` ծեփամածիկի արտադրություն: Ստեղծվել է 40 աշխատատեղ:

----------

Morpheus_NS (13.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Մերգելյան ինստիտուտում են նախագծվում և արտադրվում հերթերը կարգավորող խելացի մեքենաները /տեսած կլինեք Վիվասելի սպասարկման կետերում/:

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.05.2009), T!gran (14.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Հայաստանի կառավարությունը տեղական արտադրությունը խթանելու, լրացուցիչ ներդրումներ ներգրավելու ուղղությամբ երեկ կարևոր քայլ կատարեց: Արտադրություն կազմակերպելու համար սարքավորումներ ներկրող ընկերությունները, որոնք պատրաստ են կատարել ավելի քան Դ300 մլն-ի ներդրումներ, կարող են սարքավորումները ներկրելիս ավելացված արժեքի հարկի վճարումը հետաձգել 3 տարով։ Այդ որոշումը ընդունվել է կառավարության երեկվա նիստում։ 


Տեքստիլի արտադրությամբ զբաղվող հայ-գերմանական «ՎԿՍ-Արմենիա» ընկերությունը կհետաձգի ԱԱՀ վճարումը, ինչի արդյունքում կընդլայնի իր գործունեությունը Երևանում և Վանաձորում, իսկ գործող 700 աշխատատեղի թիվը կհասցնի շուրջ 1000-ի: 

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ
ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄ
----------------------- N - Ա
«ՎԿՍ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ» ՍԱՀՄԱՆԱՓԱԿ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՎՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ
ԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՎԱԾ ՄԵՔԵՆԱՍԱՐՔԱՎՈՐՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ
ԵՎ ԱՐՏԱԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆՆ ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ԱՅԼ ՊԱՐԱԳԱՆԵՐԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ
ԿԻՐԱՌՎԱԾ «ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԱՎՈՐ ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՈՒՄ» ՄԱՔՍԱՅԻՆ ՌԵԺԻՄԻ
ԺԱՄԿԵՏՆԵՐԻ ԵՐԿԱՐԱՁԳՈՒՄԸ ԹՈՒՅԼԱՏՐԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ



Հ իմնավորու մ

«ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊԸ-ի կողմից «Ժամանակավոր նորմուծում» մաքսային ռեժիմով
ներմուծված մեքենասարքավորումների և արտադրությանն անհրաժեշտ այլ
պարագաների նկատմամբ «Ժամանակավոր ներմուծում» մաքսային ռեժիմի ժամկետների
երկարաձգումը թույլատրելու մասին ՀՀ կառավարության որոշման նախագծի ընդունման
անհրաժեշտության մասին
«ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊ ընկերությունը հիմնադրվել է 2007թ.-ի նոյեմբերի 26-ին` ՀՀ
Վանաձոր քաղաքում։ Ընկերությունը հանդիսանում է Գերմանական WKS Textile Solutions
խմբի անդամ, որի հիմնադիրներն են՝ «ՎԿՍ տեքստիլվերեդլունգս GmbH» ընկերությունը և
Հոլանդիայի քաղաքացի Հաջիկ Գելիջին։ Խումբն իր գործունեությունը ծավալում է
Եվրոպայում, մասնավորապես` Գերմանիայում, Իտալիայում, Բուլղարիայում,
Ռումինիայում և այլն։
Ներկայումս «ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊ ընկերությունը կազմակերպել է կարի
արտադրություն Երևան և Վանաձոր քաղաքներում, որտեղ աշխատում են մոտ 700 մարդ։
2008 թվականին պատվիրատուի հումքով ընկերությունը Գերմանիա է արտահանել
324000 միավոր կարի տարբեր արտադրատեսակներ (խալաթներ, անդրավարտիքներ,
բաճկոններ, կոմբինեզոններ և այլն)։
Ընկերության երկարաժամկետ զարգացման ռազմավարական ծրագրով
նախատեսվում է Հայաստանում իրականացվող գործունեությունը տարածել նաև
հանրապետության սահմանամերձ մարզերում (Լոռի, Շիրակ, Սյունիք, Տաշիր, Տավուշ և
այլն), որտեղ կստեղծվեն մինչև 10 հազար նոր աշխատատեղեր։ Նշված ծրագիրը կլուծի
հանրապետության համար հրատապ հանդիսացող` զբաղվածության, սոցիալական,
արտադրական, առևտրային և գյուղատնտեսական խնդիրներ։
Մասնավորապես ընկերությունը իր գործունեությունը կծավալի մարզերում հետևյալ
ուղղություններով`
- կարի, տրիկոտաժի, կենցաղային իրերի, մսի և մսամթերքի, թարմ և չոր մրգերի
արտադրություն և արտահանում։
- մանրածախ խոշոր առևտրային ցանցերի հիմնադրում հայաստանի ամբողջ
տարածքում` նպատակ ունենալով բնակչությանը ապահովելու մատչելի և որակյալ
արտադրանքով
- աշխատավարձի եռապատիկ ավելացում առաջին հինգ տարվա ընթացքում և այլն։
«ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊ ընկերության գործունեությունը բխում է ՀՀ կառավարության
ծրագրի գերակայություններից, այն է՝ տարածքային համաչափ զարգացման ապահովումը։
Այդ առումով ընկերությունն իր գործունեությամբ կնպաստի՝
- մասնավոր ներդրումների ներգրավման միջոցով, հատկապես հանրապետության
մարզերում թեթև արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը,
- նոր աշխատատեղերի ստեղծմանը, /որոշ չափով լուծելով մարզերում կարևոր
նշանակություն ունեցող՝ կանանց զբաղվածության հարցը/,
-սոցիալական ներգրավվածության և մասնավոր ծառայությունների
հասանելիությանը։
Հաշվի առնելով, որ վերոհիշյալ աշխատանքներն իրականացնելու համար ներկա
դրությամբ Հայաստանում չկան անհրաժեշտ մեքենա-սարքավորումներ և այլ
պարագաներ, ուստի ընկերությունը ժամանակավոր օգտագործման նպատակներով
դրանք ներ է մուծում այլ պետություններից։
«ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊ ընկերությունը ունի պայմանագիր գերմանական «Եվրոդրեսս»
ՍՊ ընկերության հետ մինչև 30.04.2011թ. մատակարարի հումքով կարի ծառայություն
իրականացնելու համար։ Ընկերության համագործակցությունը «Եվրոդրեսս» և «Միքսոնս
Տեքստիլ» ՍՊԸ-ների հետ կրելու է շարունակական բնույթ։
Համաձայն պայմանագրի արտադրության համար անհրաժեշտ մեքենա-
սարքավորումները և այլ պարագաները տրամադրվում են «Եվրոդրեսս» և «Միքսոնս
Տեքստիլ» ՍՊԸ-ների կողմից` հանդիսանալով վերջիններիս սեփականությունը և
արտահանվելու են հանրապետությունից դուրս աշխատանքներն ավարտելուց հետո։
Նշված մեքենա-սարքավորումները և արտադրությանն անհրաժեշտ այլ պարագաները
/թվով 161 միավոր/ «Ժամանակավոր ներմուծում» մաքսային ռեժիմի ժամկետը լրացել և
լրանում է ըստ ներկրման ժամանակացույցի 27.11.2008թ.-ից 12.11.2009թ.։
Հաշվի առնելով, որ ներկայիս համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի
պայմաններում հանրապետության համար խիստ կարևոր է hանրապետության
մարզերում առկա աշխատատեղերի պահպանումն ու նոր աշխատատեղերի ստեղծումն
ու բնակչության սոցիալական արցերի լուծումը և հիմք ընդունելով ՀՀ մաքսային
օրենսգրքի 37-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ կետի բ) ենթակետի դրույթը, ըստ որի` ՀՀ
կառավարությունը կարող է թույլատրել պետության կարիքների, գիտահտազոտական,
կրթական, մշակույթային, մարդկանց և կենդանիների առողջության պաշտպանության,
շրջակաա միջավայրի պահպանության նպատակով ներմուծված ապրանքների համար,
ժամանակավոր ներմուծում մաքսային ռեժիմի ժամկետի երկարաձգումը մեկ տարուց
ավելի ժամկետով, ՀՀ էկոնոմիկայի նախարարությունն առաջարկում է ՀՀ
կառավարության որոշմամբ «ՎԿՍ Արմենիա» ՍՊ ընկերության կողմից «Ժամանակավոր
ներմուծում» մաքսային ռեժիմով ներմուծված մեքենասարքավորումների և այլ
պարագաների /ընդամենը 161 հատ/ նկատմամբ կիրառված «Ժամանակավոր ներմուծում»
մաքսային ռեժիմի ժամկետը երկարաձգել մինչև 2011թ. ապրիլի 30-ը։

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.05.2009)

----------


## sharick

չԷ չէ էկեք իտալական , ֆրանսիական շոկոլադի փոխարեն ԹԱԼ ԳՐԻԳ գնենք :LOL:  ոնց որ հալած մոմ լինի :Sad:   :LOL:

----------

Ֆրեյա (17.05.2009)

----------


## T!gran

> չԷ չէ էկեք իտալական , ֆրանսիական շոկոլադի փոխարեն ԹԱԼ ԳՐԻԳ գնենք ոնց որ հալած մոմ լինի


Ճիշտ կարծիք էր, բայց եթե մենք չգնենք հայրենականը, նրա որակը չի բարձրանա, մրցակցություն ա պետք, 
իսկ շոկոլադի հարցում sharick շան, ինչքան ել ուզենք Բելգիային չենք հասնի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետքա «հալած մոմ» ծախեն ժողովրդի վրա

----------

sharick (14.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Շարի'կ

Իսկ դու իմացի՛ր, որ կա հայկականը ու համեմատություն արա. եթե կգտնես, որ տարբերություն չկա, գնի մերը, քանի որ վճարածդ գումարի մի մասը կգնա հայ գործարարի և հայ աշխատավորի գրպանը, այլ ոչ՝ արտասահման…իսկ այդ գումարը ևս մի քանի անգամ կշրջանառվի Հայաստանում, դրանով ևս մի քանի անգամ գնումներ կկատարվեն, աշխատավարձեր կվճարվեն, հարկեր կմուծվեն. սոցիալական խնդիր է:

----------


## Fedayi

«ՕՎԱԼ-ՊԼԱՍՏԻԿ» սահմանափակ պատասխանատվությամբ ընկերություն


ԸՆԴՀԱՆՈՒՐ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
Միանգամյա օգտագործման պլաստիկե տարայի արտադրություն եւ տպագրություն ԳՈՐԾՈՒՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ԱՊՐԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ, ԾԱՌԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ
Արտադրություն: Ամանեղեն` պլաստիկե, միանգամյա օգտագործման 
Արտադրություն: Ամանեղեն` պլաստիկե, միանգամյա օգտագործման, տպագրությամբ 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` բանջարեղենի եւ մրգեղենի համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` գյուղատնտեսական մթերքների համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` կաթնամթերքի համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` կեսլիտրանոց բանկաների համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` շշերի համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Արկղեր` սննդամթերքի համար, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Թաղանթ` էլեկտրաստատիկ, փաթեթավորման 
Արտադրություն: Թաղանթ` փուչիկավոր, երկշերտ 
Արտադրություն: Թերթեր` պոլիպրոպիլենային, չափաբերված 
Արտադրություն: Թերթեր` պոլիստիրոլե, չափաբերված 
Արտադրություն: Խցաններ` շշերի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Ձողիկներ` կոկտեյլների եւ հյութերի համար 
Արտադրություն: Ճաշի հավաքակազմեր (պատառաքաղներ, դանակներ, գդալներ)` միանգամյա օգտագործման 
Արտադրություն: Շշեր` պոլիէթիլենտերեֆտալատային (PET-շշեր), տարբեր տարողության 
Արտադրություն: Պոլիէթիլենտերեֆտալատային շշերի նախապատրաստվածքներ (պրեֆորմաներ) 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` դեղամիջոցների, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` կաթնամթերքի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` կենդանի խեցգետինների համար, միաշերտ նրբատախտակից 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` հեղուկների, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` ձկան համար 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` ձվի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` մածուցիկ եւ սորուն նյութերի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` միանգամյա օգտագործման 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` չրի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` պլաստիկե, տպագրությամբ 
Արտադրություն: Տարա` սննդամթերքի, պլաստիկե 
Արտադրություն: Փաթեթանյութ` թափանցիկ թաղանթից, տարբեր ապրանքների համար 
Արտադրություն: Փաթեթանյութ` պոլիէթիլենային 
Կտրում` նրբաթիթեղի 
Տպում` նրբաթիթեղի վրա 
ՏԵՍԱԿԸ
ՊԼԱՍՏԻԿԵ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎԱԾՔՆԵՐ (ԱՐՏԱԴՐՈՂՆԵՐ) 
ՏԱՐԱ (ԱՐՏԱԴՐՈՂՆԵՐ)

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.05.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

Հայաստանում բիտում կարտադրվի

Հայ—ռուսական գործարան՝ Սուրենավանում 
Հայաստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի փոխվարչապետեր Արմեն Գեւորգյանն ու Սերգեյ Իվանովը Արարատի մարզի Սուրենավան գյուղում երեկ հանդիսավորությամբ բացեցին հայ—ռուսական համատեղ ճանապարհային եւ շինարարական բիտումի գործարանը։ Բացման արարողությանը ներկա էր նաեւ ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Հյուրերը նախ սխեմատիկ քարտեզի վրա ծանոթացան բիտումի արտադրական ցիկլին, ապա հետեւեցին բուն աշխատանքներին։ 
Սուրենավանի՝ 1980–ականներին ստեղծված նավթաբազայի հիմքի վրա կառուցված գործարանում արդեն ներդրվել է 20 միլիոն դոլար։ Բիտումի գործարանի 45 տոկոսը պատկանում է հայկական կողմին, 55—ը՝ ռուսական։ Այն կարտադրի ճանապարհային բիտում, որն օգտագործվում է ասֆալտի արտադրությունում, իսկ հեռանկարում նաեւ՝ շինարարական, կենցաղային բիտում։ Այսօր այլ երկրներից բիտում ներկրող Հայաստանի պահանջարկը գործարանն ամբողջությամբ կբավարարի, արտադրանքի որոշ մասը կիրացվի արտերկրում։ Հատկանշական է, որ գները շուրջ 30 տոկոսով կնվազեն. եթե այսօր մեկ տոննա բիտումն արժե մինչեւ 500 դոլար, ապա տեղում արտադրվելու պարագայում դրա գինը զգալի կպակասի։ Այս տարբերությունը շինարարական ու ճանապարհային բիտում սպառող տեղական ընկերություններն անմիջապես կզգան։ Գործարանը տարեկան կարտադրի 40—43 հազար տոննա ճանապարհային բիտում։ 
Ռուսաստանի մասնակցությունն այս գործարանի ստեղծման գործում բավականին մեծ է. արտադրության տեխնոլոգիան, սարքավորումները ռուսական են, հաշվի առնելով այն, որ նավթարդյունաբերության ոլորտում հայ մասնագետներ չկան, ռուսական կողմն իրականացնում է աշխատանքների վերահսկողությունը, շահագործման հարցում ռուս մասնագետներն օգնում են հայ գործընկերներին։ Նախատեսվում է, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց հայ մասնագետները կկարողանան աշխատանքները կազմակերպել ինքնուրույն։
Գործարանի տնօրեն Նելլի Ոսկանյանի խոսքերով, գործարանն արդեն ունի 80 աշխատող, մինչեւ տարեվերջ, երբ գործարանը կաշխատի ամբողջ հզորությամբ, աշխատողների թիվը կհասնի 250—ի, միջին աշխատավարձը 120 հազար դրամ է։ Դեռեւս շարունակվում է անձնակազմի հավաքագրումը, բարձր որակավորում ունեցող նեղ մասնագետների կարիք կա։
Ինչ վերաբերում է գործարանում արտադրվելիք կենցաղային եւ կաթսայատներում օգտագործվող բիտումին, ապա տարեկան մոտ 46 հազար տոննա արտադրանքը կիրացվի արտերկրում։ «Այս վառելանյութը բնակչությունը կարող է օգտագործել նաեւ բնակարանները տաքացնելու համար, հատկապես այն վայրերում, որտեղ այդ նպատակով ծառեր են հատվում»,–նկատեց տիկին Նելլին։ Գործարանն օրերս առաջին անգամ ստացել է հումքը։ Ծրագրվում է արդեն այս ամսվա վերջին տալ առաջին արտադրանքը, իսկ վերջինս մրցունակ դարձնելու համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի եւս երկու ամիս։
Գործարանի տնօրենը խիստ ռիսկային է համարում Հայաստանում նման գործարան կառուցելը, քանի որ մեր երկիրը հումքը պետք է ներկրի, բացի այդ, համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում նոր արտադրություն սկսելն արդեն դժվարություն է։ «Չնայած դրան, անգամ մոտավոր հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ ռիսկն արդարացված է, գործարանը դե ֆակտո աշխատում է»,–եզրափակեց նա։ 
Ինչպես լրագրողների հետ զրույցում նշեց գործարանի կառուցման գլխավոր կապալառու ընկերության տնօրեն Ֆրունզե Գրիգորյանը, բիտումի գործարանը կառուցվել է «կայծակնային արագությամբ»՝ 13 ամսում։ Գործարանը մեր երկրի տնտեսության եւ արդյունաբերության համար կարեւոր է այն առումով, որ հնարավորություն կտա այլեւս բիտում չներկրել՝ ապահովել ներքին շուկայի պահանջարկը։ Գործարանի կապիտալ շինարարության համար ծախսվել է շուրջ 10 միլիոն դոլար, իսկ սարքավորումների համար՝ դրանից ավելի։ «Սա գերժամանակակից գործարան է, բոլոր տեխնոլոգիական գործընթացներն ավտոմատացված են, հակահրդեհային համակարգը՝ նույնպես։ Ոչնչի վրա գումար չի խնայվել, գործարանը կառուցված է միջազգային չափանիշներին համապատասխան»,–նշեց նա։ Կառուցող ընկերության տնօրենը հավաստեց, որ բնապահպանական տեսակետից եւս խնդիրներ չկան. արտանետումներն ու թափոնները զրոյական են, կառուցվել են անգամ հատուկ մաքրող կայաններ։
Երկրի նախագահի այցը նորաբաց գործարան նշանավորվեց նաեւ բակում կազմակերպված խորհրդանշական ծառատունկով։ Հանդիսավոր արարողության ավարտին նորակառույց գործարանի հյուրերին պարային համույթը ողջունեց հայկական եւ ռուսական պարերով։

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ճիշտ կարծիք էր, բայց եթե մենք չգնենք հայրենականը, նրա որակը չի բարձրանա, մրցակցություն ա պետք, 
> իսկ շոկոլադի հարցում sharick շան, ինչքան ել ուզենք Բելգիային չենք հասնի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետքա «հալած մոմ» ծախեն ժողովրդի վրա


Սխալ կարծիք:  Եթե մենք գնենք մեր անորակը, այդ որակը երբեք-երբեք-երբեք չի բարձրանա: Լոգիական` եթե սենց էլ առնում են, ինչի ավելի լավը սարքենք:
Հիշեք, բիզնեսմենները միշտ առաջնորդվում են` ծախսել քիչ սկզբունքով: Իսկ մեր սկզբունքը պետք է լինի` գնել լավը-օպտիմալ գնով:

Եթե չնայենք որակին ու հայկական շոկոլադ ուտենք, կարող է հաջորդ սերունդ էլ չլինի, որ շարունակի էտ շոկոլադը ուտել  :Wink: 
Նախ և առաջ, թող հայ արտադրողները` շոկոլադի փոխարեն "աստված գիտի ինչ"  արտադրելու փոխարեն շոկոլադ արտադրեն:
Ոչ ոք պարտավոր չի սեփական առողջությանը վնաս տալով ազգային բիզնես զարգացնել:

հ.գ. իդեպ, բոլորը չեն, որ անորակ շոկոլադ են արտադրում: Օրինակ` Arcolad -ը նորմալ շոկոլադ է արտադրում  :Wink:

----------

Fedayi (19.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շարի'կ
> 
> Իսկ դու իմացի՛ր, որ կա հայկականը ու համեմատություն արա. եթե կգտնես, որ տարբերություն չկա, գնի մերը, քանի որ վճարածդ գումարի մի մասը կգնա հայ գործարարի և հայ աշխատավորի գրպանը, այլ ոչ՝ արտասահման…իսկ այդ գումարը ևս մի քանի անգամ կշրջանառվի Հայաստանում, դրանով ևս մի քանի անգամ գնումներ կկատարվեն, աշխատավարձեր կվճարվեն, հարկեր կմուծվեն. սոցիալական խնդիր է:


Առաջինը, ինչի մասին պետք է մտածի ցանկացած մարդ` սեփական օգտակարության ավելացումն է ու սեփական շահերը:
Պետք չի խախտել բնության ու տնտեսության օրենքները: Ամեն սուբյեկտ պետք է առաջնորդվի սեփական շահերով:
Եթե ուզում եք հզոր տնտեսություն ունենալ, կոմպրոմիսի մի գնացեք ու ստիպեք, որ հայ արտադրողները որակյալ արտադրանք տան:
Թե չէ միշտ կմնանք սենց վիճակում:
Արտասահմանում ոչ ոք "գեղեցիկ աչքերի" համար զիբիլ չի առնի:

----------


## Fedayi

Ֆրեյա', ոչ ոք դեմ չի գնում տնտեսական օրենքներին: Ինչու, տեղական լավ ապրանքի քարոզչությունը կամ գովազդը տնտեսական կատեգորիա չեն?

----------

Morpheus_NS (20.05.2009)

----------

